# Denver Herf with The Dakotan--August 18th



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey fellas ... I've never herfed with any of the Colorado crew but would love to. I'll be herfing with a friend (and fellow dakotan) from another board (Clipper @ ICC) on Monday, August 18, 4PM at Stanley Pappas Cigars. If anyone would like to join us, come on over!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Hey fellas ... I've never herfed with any of the Colorado crew but would love to. I'll be herfing with a friend (and fellow dakotan) from another board (Clipper @ ICC) on Monday, August 18, 4PM at Stanley Pappas Cigars. If anyone would like to join us, come on over!


Sweet... I doubt I will make it that night.. I wish it was wednesday the 20th since I will be really damn close to Stanley's on that day...

PM incoming... :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a good time last time, can't promise anything but I'll put it on the list. :tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll try to be there.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds like fun... I will do my best to make it, but I probably won't be able to get to SP's until 5:30-6pm. How long are you guys planning on sticking around?


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I'll see if I can get out of work around 4 pm and head down.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

It would be great to meet some of you! I suspect we will be there for a few hours. I plan to smoke a couple of cigars while I'm there! Again, I know it's short notice but it would be great to meet you all!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn, I have to work Monday night. Have a great time, it sounds like the FRH will be reprisented and Clipper is a hell of a guy.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

A little over 24 hours fellas! I need a smoke! All this rain the last couple weeks has put a serious damper on my smokin time.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

crap I might be in the Denver area then but I think my plans will be changing....I'll keep ya posted if anyone wants to meet up with this funny looking asian.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> crap I might be in the Denver area then but I think my plans will be changing....I'll keep ya posted if anyone wants to meet up with this funny looking asian.


How did you know that Jeff was a funny looking Asian? Usually, he wears his "hick from the Dakotas" mask. :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I will probably get there a bit late, have to take my tyke to taekwando...try to be there by 6 or so...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> How did you know that Jeff was a funny looking Asian? Usually, he wears his "hick from the Dakotas" mask. :ss


:r :r :r :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> How did you know that Jeff was a funny looking Asian? Usually, he wears his "hick from the Dakotas" mask. :ss


:r:r:r but seriously, i will have my hick from dakota mask on. it makes me feel safe in the big city. hahahahaha.



LordOfWu said:


> I will probably get there a bit late, have to take my tyke to taekwando...try to be there by 6 or so...


excellent! I'll still be there!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I apologize and feel bad about this, but I'll be missing the get together tonight. I came down with food poisoning yesterday, and am still more than a bit under the weather. Please give my best to Tim, have fun and I hope we get another herfing opportunity soon.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Haed a great time herfing with Jeff tonight!

You couldn't hardly tell that he was wearing a mask.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

glking said:


> Haed a great time herfing with Jeff tonight!
> 
> You couldn't hardly tell that he was wearing a mask.


yes, my mask is barely recognizable! haha. I had a great time tonight fellas! Thanks for showing me how the front range crew rolls!


----------

